# Photo for Paul



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Paul

Are these the tools you were trying to describe to me in your PM?

From left to right ;

germany. Marked CK Strange spring clipt to handle
germany. marked CK
UK marked Elliot Lucas one side. Elect the other 
unknown. Nice design though. marked with a No 5

The first 3 have pattern etched into side of handles

They are certainly old. But how old I can't say. At least pre WW2.


Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Are these the tools you were trying to describe to me in your PM?
> 
> ...


Item #1 'strange clip to handle'...rotate clip 180 degrees so the long arm is under the pivot point et voila an automatic opening pair of pliers...just like my BAHCO ones

Item #4 I 'think' is a pair of glaziers pliers for the 'snapping' of thin slivers of glass and 'nibbling ' out holes

oh course I may well be wrong...see wife for details


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

yep. pm on the way


----------

